# dipstick oil level readings?



## yesbobber (Jan 12, 2018)

I own a 2013 1.4L Cruze. This week I received a message on the DIC stating, "change engine oil soon". I had put about 5,000 miles on since the last oil change. So OK, the message seemed reasonable. For the heck of it, I then proceeded to check the oil level after letting the car sit for about an hour. My dipstick on the car is of the variety where there are two cross-hatched areas with 3 small square-like areas in between. My understanding is if the oil level is at the lower (toward the tip) cross-hatched area the car is low in oil and some addition of oil would be good. If the oil level is situated in the upper cross-hatched, that might be an indication of an overfill situation which is not so good. Also, my understanding is that if the oil level is located somewhere in the 3 small squares that the oil level is safe for normal operation. To my surprise, the oil level when checked was even above the upper cross-hatched area. I thought this was a little weird considering there was 5,000 miles on this oil.

Oh well, I then proceeded to a local Chevy dealership to take advantage of an oil change special. Told the oil change guy to put in 4.25 quarts of Dexos specified oil as per the owner's manual. After the oil change was completed, drove home, waited an hour, and then checked the oil level again. To my surprise again, the oil level indicated was above not on the upper cross-hatched area. I called the dealer and asked to talk to the guy that changed my oil. Asked him "how much oil did you put in the Cruze that you just worked on?" He replied, "4.25 quarts."

What could be going on here? Is it possible that due to a set of circumstances I don't quite understand, that my oil dipstick readings are just plain inaccurate?


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

Filled witb 4.25 QTs the oil level should be at the top of the upper hash marks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Over the years I have concluded that every dipstick seems to be a different length, so I've grown accustomed to minor variations.

The oiling system in the Cruze can lead to a inadvertent slight overfill if a sequence isn't followed.
Ideally, the oil filter cartridge must be loosened to the point the 'O' ring is above the housing.
In this condition, you then drain the oil. 
By having the oil filter cartridge loosened, a air path is created and the contents of the housing drain into the crankcase....(about .25 qt.)

If the service man drains the oil first, reinstalls the drain plug, then lowers the car and loosens/removes the filter housing for replacement, the oil it was holding drains into the crankcase.
Then, after replacing the filter, adds the correct 4.25 qts.
Trouble is, this is now in addition to the almost 1/4 qt. that drained into the pan during the filter change.

You now have 4.5 qts. on board.....a slight overfill on the dipstick.
Good news.....won't harm a thing.....this only raised the oil level in the pan about 1/8 inch......a long way from getting near any rotating parts.

The oil that was in the housing was filtered and although discolored, harms nothing.

Worry not,
Rob


----------



## yesbobber (Jan 12, 2018)

Robby - OK...thanks for the reply.


----------



## taywell33 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have two Cruzes one a 2012 and the other a 2015. Both have the 1.4 liter turbo charged engine. Both will be overfilled on the dipstick if you fill the according to the manual. I have never been able to figure this out but to say the 2012 I bought new and according to the oil level on the dipstick from the factory I was overfilled. I was thinking the manufacture of the dipsticks were making them wrong but after a period of time I began to realize I was getting foamy oil in my 2012. I brought the oil level down to to the top of the dipstick in my 2012 and the problem went away. I'm now convinced that the engineers at GM have this screwed up in the manual. Not sure if I'm right or wrong but if GM can't get this right I'm scared to death on what awaits me since they are now putting so much plastic on their engines to save money??


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

taywell33 said:


> I have two Cruzes one a 2012 and the other a 2015. Both have the 1.4 liter turbo charged engine. Both will be overfilled on the dipstick if you fill the according to the manual. I have never been able to figure this out but to say the 2012 I bought new and according to the oil level on the dipstick from the factory I was overfilled. I was thinking the manufacture of the dipsticks were making them wrong but after a period of time I began to realize I was getting foamy oil in my 2012. I brought the oil level down to to the top of the dipstick in my 2012 and the problem went away. I'm now convinced that the engineers at GM have this screwed up in the manual. Not sure if I'm right or wrong but if GM can't get this right I'm scared to death on what awaits me since they are now putting so much plastic on their engines to save money??


I notice a couple things with oil levels and dipsticks. I see cases where the oil appears over-filled, but when I look on the back of the stick, it's at the right place. I haven't seen inside enough crankcases to understand it thoroughly, but I think, in some cases, the stick hits the oil at an angle, which causes it to read higher on one side versus the other.

As for volume, when I change the oil, I usually start about a quart less than listed, then work my way up, adding a cup (8 oz) at a time, until I get a satisfactory reading on the stick. Between increments, I start the engine, turn it off, and let it drain back down, then read the dipstick. That is, I use the stick to set the level rather than rather than putting in a predetermined volume. Keep in mind, no matter how carefully you drain it, there may still be a cup or two left in the engine when you start filling it back up.

My 2 cents.

Doug

.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I pour in the right amount. Fire engine up so the filter fills up. Shut off. And check.

Been right on the money with every car I've owned.

If the filter is horizontal. I'll fill it before installation.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> I pour in the right amount. Fire engine up so the filter fills up. Shut off. And check.


I'd believe the quantity added over the dipstick. And yes, it may show overfull until the oil filter is re-filled.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The smaller ones are usually 1/4 quart. So, if you don't start the engine up first before checking. You're going to be 1/4 quart over.

The bigger ones. If they're still used. Are 1/2 quart.

I usually keep my stick out when changing. Dried off. Then way I can just dip and check. 
I also like to wait a few minutes after a warm engine. Get the most drained out. With a warmer oil. 
Do it when it's cold and you could end up leaving 1/4 to 1/2 quart inside. That would defenitely cause an overfill.


----------



## ewcham85 (Dec 28, 2020)

Robby said:


> Over the years I have concluded that every dipstick seems to be a different length, so I've grown accustomed to minor variations.
> 
> The oiling system in the Cruze can lead to a inadvertent slight overfill if a sequence isn't followed.
> Ideally, the oil filter cartridge must be loosened to the point the 'O' ring is above the housing.
> ...


Thank you *very much* for this.

This happened to me tonight (changed oil, added 4.25 quarts, dipstick showed top of 4th box) & was afraid that I'd have to redo the oil change. But I did indeed forget to loosen the oil filter cartridge. So I'm quite relieved to hear that I can leave it as-is & it shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know how or why GM forgot how to make a decent dipstick, but I hate changing the oil on most modern GM's. I have 2 Cruze Eco's and an ATS-V. I mostly change my own oil, but ALL have been overfilled by GM dealers at one time. The way the sticks are marked is confusing. On the Cruze it drags oil up the tube when pulling the stick making it hard to read during an oil change, and the color and texture of the stick makes it hard to see with clean oil. I have 0 issues changing/checking the oil on my F150 or on the wife's Infiniti.

Cruze owner's manual









ATS-V owner's manual. Notice how small and far down the stick the operating range is on LF4.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ewcham85 said:


> Thank you *very much* for this.
> 
> This happened to me tonight (changed oil, added 4.25 quarts, dipstick showed top of 4th box) & was afraid that I'd have to redo the oil change. But I did indeed forget to loosen the oil filter cartridge. So I'm quite relieved to hear that I can leave it as-is & it shouldn't hurt anything.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Can't stand the Cruze's dipstick.


----------

